# I have 1 year to decide which one of these cars to get....



## alou (Oct 8, 2006)

I've decided to get myself a birthday present next September. Here are my choices: Lexus IS350; BMW 335i; Nissan 350Z. The Lexus will have the premium package, Mark Levinson sound system and navigation (pretty much fully loaded). The BMW will have the premium package, sport package, and steptronic. The Z will have chrome wheels and the aero package (it will also be the only manual transmission out of the 3).

Here's the price list:
Lexus IS350 - $44,625
BMW 335i - $46,595
Nissan 250Z - $30,330

I love the luxury of the Lexus. It has all the bells and whistles that Lexus is know for, yet it offers the performance of a sports sedan. I love the performance of the BMW and I honestly don't think any of my other choices can touch it. Plus, it's a Bemmer! But I really like the looks and the price of the Z. While it is somewhat impractical (tiny car with negligle storage space), I would not feel as heartbroken at the sight of it's first scratch/ding. Whatever car I get, it will be a commuter car that will be driven only half the week and I don't plan on doing anything extreme with it. I am mostly concerned with comfort and performance as a close second. 

I talked to the BMW salesman and he said I can do a European delivery on the 335i and get a $3,000 discount. After airfare, hotel, etc. in Germany, my price on the 335i will be almost identical to the IS350. However, the Lexus offers alot more features than the BMW so you're getting more bang for your buck with Lexus. 

What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're a year off, and a lot of things can change in the next year. I think it's foolish to decide now.........


----------



## alou (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm not deciding 100% now. I just need to be pointed in the right direction.  With large purchases like this, I like to picture what it would be like to have it on a daily basis. It's too hard to do when I have so many choices.


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

i test drove the IS350 at a local lexus event ("taste of lexus" held here at the el toro airforce base). they had 3 auto-cross-like tracks setup for you test drive the car. i was very impressed by the IS350. the paddle shifting was cool and it felt solid and fast. i also drove the SC430 and was GREATLY unimpressed.

i just bought an 06 G35 (since the new models are coming out, the old ones got a whole lot cheaper). i like the G35 but i was more impressed with the IS350 for that quick 1 minute jaunt.

from reading the magazines though, they say the IS350 is third, the new G35 is second, and the old BMW 3.30 was first.

i was never for getting the brand new model of a car. i would wait a year for the manufacturers to get all the bugs out.

me, i would get the 3.35 because i've always liked BMWs (i used to valet cars and spend lots and lots of time in BMWs and benz-os... we all preferred the BMWs over the Benzs) and because it has turbos! (i have an affinity towards twin turbos...)

good luck to you in finding a car.


----------

